# hip/joint supplements



## Mark Keating (Sep 3, 2006)

liquid health 5000!!!!!
Its the bomb.
Mark Keating


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Mark Keating said:


> liquid health 5000!!!!!
> Its the bomb.
> Mark Keating


Is this that Head On crap they keep advertising on CNN? :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mark Keating said:


> liquid health 5000!!!!!
> Its the bomb.
> Mark Keating


That's a concentrated liquid glucosamine, right?

I like glucosamine for joint health too. The new study (G.A.I.T.), which seems to find glucosamine lacking, was (I think) skewed by the outcome desired. Less pain from knee OA in elderly humans is very narrow. Meanwhile, glucosamine is an inexpensive supplement with no adverse side effects, and other studies have been far more hopeful. I use it for dogs and for me.

But I'd definitely include Omega 3 EFAs from marine sources for anti-inflammation benefits (fish oil).

JMO!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> ......Is this that Head On crap they keep advertising on CNN? :lol:


OMG, if I see that ad one more time I'll kill myself. I have to leave the room or hit "mute" about 6 times a day on CNN.  

"Head on. Apply directly to the forehead. Head on. Apply directly to the forehead. Head on. Apply directly to the forehead."


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

How much fish oil do you give, say for a 65 lb. dog?


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> "Head on. Apply directly to the forehead. Head on. Apply directly to the forehead. Head on. Apply directly to the forehead."


OT, but it's a really interesting marketing strategy, that stuff is apparently pretty much just wax and the weirdness of the ad has been incredibly successful.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HeadOn

When do you start giving glucosamine to dogs, or is this yet another thing I should be paying for out of my kids' college funds?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> ..........When do you start giving glucosamine to dogs, or is this yet another thing I should be paying for out of my kids' college funds?


You can hold off.  Unless there is a reason (overweight, HD, OA, any other joint issue), you can wait until canine middle age. JMO.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Oops, found out how much fish oil by looking at other topics in Diet and Health.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Konnie Hein said:


> Oops, found out how much fish oil by looking at other topics in Diet and Health.


OK! I was just going to answer.

Start slow so you don't trigger any temporary diarrhea. Distilled fish oil is a very good addition to any diet for any dog or human, IMO. It's probably the number one supplement for inflammation reduction, and inflammation is an underlying cause for almost every systemic ailment. (If it's not a cause, then it's one of the bad effects!)


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

I think Cosequin has the highest concentration of glucosolomine and condroitin - it is concentrated so small amount = high amount of the joint supplement. I get the horse Cosequin, it is in a large jar of powder - cheaper in the long run (and lasts longer) than the dog stuff that is capsuled. I give Cosequin and Glycoflex to my old dogs. I don't give it to young dogs.

I also give Vit C every day to every dog young and old - it is a good natural antioxident and good for joint health.

molly


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Cyra has been getting Glycolfex III, but recently I found this product which is more econmical and is working very well. 

I can tell a difference with supplementing glucosamine etc.with the dysplasia.

http://www.coxvetlab.com/products/acti-flex4000.htm


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Being a former "scientist" of sorts, I'm all about research research research. However, you can just about go crazy trying to research all the available supplements out there. 

I want to make sure I'm doing everything I can to help my young Mali recover from his Achilles tendon rupture and prevent arthritis in his leg in the future. I'm going nuts trying to decide if I'm doing enough for him. Right now he gets Nupro Joint Support added to his food (California Natural L&R) and I also give him "chews" that are made up of bovine cartilage/trachea/connective tissue and beef liver. He gets a raw marrow bone occasionally as well. I picked Nupro powder because I can buy it locally.
http://www.nuprosupplements.com/joint_formula.htm

Aside from distilled fish oil (which I will be giving him based on the advice here), is there anything else I'm missing?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

Google Adequan-all the benefits w/out having to bypass the stomach to get to the target. Not cheap, but you only have to do the "loading dose" once. I've seen remarkable before/after films w/Adequan on YOUNG (1-2yrs), developing hips/elbows.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

You might want to check out Cartrophen also
http://www.arthritis.au.com/htm/vet_01.htm - similar to Adequan but I think it might be less expensive. I have used it on arthritic dogs and it really worked well.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> You might want to check out Cartrophen also
> http://www.arthritis.au.com/htm/vet_01.htm - similar to Adequan but I think it might be less expensive. I have used it on arthritic dogs and it really worked well.


I think it IS similar to glucosamine and its relatives (including g.a.g.s., or Adequan). I think it's is a synthetic polysaccharide.

I don't know much about it, so I will check it out through the vet med newsletters (and, of course, Google!).

Thanks, Lynn.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey Connie - Cartrophen works so well I just found ones of it's recipients counter-surfing in the kitchen! "Silona" had her first series of shots 3 yrs ago and now gets a yearly "top-up" shot - she'll be 16 in January and I just finally convinced her to be a house dog last week. No problems vaulting onto the futon, either :roll: I am pretty happy with the stuff and intend it for any gimpy codgers.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> Hey Connie - Cartrophen works so well I just found ones of it's recipients counter-surfing in the kitchen! "Silona" had her first series of shots 3 yrs ago and now gets a yearly "top-up" shot - she'll be 16 in January and I just finally convinced her to be a house dog last week. No problems vaulting onto the futon, either :roll: I am pretty happy with the stuff and intend it for any gimpy codgers.


Counter-surfing..... that would be related to trash-diving, right?

I have one who stands on the GSD's back to reach into the tall trash can. 

They learned it from training club, where all the trainees were discussing new dumpster-diving methods.

Thanks for that info about Cartrophen. I will research it and add it to the bag o' tricks. I know I read something about it a couple of years ago (maybe in a Tufts pub?), but then I somehow forgot about it.


----------

